# Plasticy waxey smell from new gas fireplace.



## Sj1818 (Oct 8, 2017)

I had a new gas fireplace installed and it smells like a waxey plasticy smell. After it is on for a while it is so bad my son and wife got headaches and felt sick.

 It was installed as a flush mount so you just see the glass. See pic. I am thinking the smell could be coming from the hardibacker that was installed on and around the front of the fireplace. Has anyone run into this and is it ok to use hardibacker on the face if the fireplace? 

Thanks
Steve


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 8, 2017)

In case your salesperson & the installers didn't tell you - your new fireplace has a break-in period. 
This can take 4 - 8 HOURS with the burner on HIGH & the blower (if there is one) OFF.
This allows the oils, adhesives & paints used in the manufacture of the unit to cure.
If the smell persists, the installers may have missed something, like tape or other packing material.
I would open a window in that room & close the doors to the rest of the house& let er rip...


----------



## Sj1818 (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks for the reply daksy. The fireplace was run all night and the smell still persisted. I took the outside venting apart and discovered the smell was coming from the high temp sealant that was used on the vent. So I removed the sealant that was used from the inside of the house and outside of the vent. But before I put back together does anyone have a recommendation of high temp sealant that wont smell?


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 14, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01L2VWIWI/?tag=hearthamazon-20


----------



## WiscWoody (Oct 21, 2017)

Have you talked to the seller/installer about the odor?


----------

